# Dips - what are your favorites?



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm not much of a dipper myself; I like to eat chips, Doritos, etc., plain.  Once in a while I'll try salsa or make something at home (mayo & hot sauce). Occassionally I like to dip pretzels or Ritz crackers in French dressing. If I'm out I don't dip because I don't like things with sour cream or cream cheese, and also I have no idea how long the dip has been sitting out.

Oh - do you "double-dip"? :laugh:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2017)

My favorite is probably a good red salsa, there's a good Mexican restaurant by us and I usually buy a pint at a time.  We eat it with organic tortilla chips from Costco.  The only other dip I use is onion dip made with dry Lipton Onion Soup, 3 small plain Chobani Greek Yogurts, and buy reduced fat Ruffles potato chips for that.

I remember that episode AC, so funny, loved Seinfeld.  I do double dip, but only at home, not at someone's party.


----------



## Lon (Oct 12, 2017)

I never ate a Dip that I didn't like. Love em all,  Salsas, hot/cold/ Onion/Garlic/guacamole/


----------



## terry123 (Oct 12, 2017)

Lon said:


> I never ate a Dip that I didn't like. Love em all,  Salsas, hot/cold/ Onion/Garlic/guacamole/


Me too, Lon.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 12, 2017)

My late wife's  shrimp dip.  If I can find her recipe,  I'll  post it.

Maybe "Google"  has something comparable.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 12, 2017)

I like to try them all.

At Christmas/New Years I make a simple dip with a pint of sour cream and a packet of Lipton or Knorr dried vegetable recipe mix.

The leftovers are great in twice baked potatoes, macaroni and cheese or over hot linguine for a sort of fake Alfredo.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 12, 2017)

My favorite dip, if that's the right term, is cream cheese, the regular Philadelphia full fat bar.  I like the dip size Fritos, using the chip to cut off a slice.  Guacamole is good too along with sour cream with or without something added.  I have actually mixed sour cream and Guacamole.  I'm still not really sure about that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2017)

Lon said:


> I never ate a Dip that I didn't like. Love em all,  Salsas, hot/cold/ Onion/Garlic/guacamole/



Thanks for reminding me Lon, I love guacamole dip too.  Usually make it when we're making homemade nachos, the eat the leftover guacamole dip with tortilla chips.

*Ingredients:

*4 large avocados (ripe)
1 (4 oz.) can of diced green chilies (mild), drained
1/2 small-med. onion finely diced
2 Roma tomatoes (finely diced)
SMALL touch of lemon or lime juice (to avoid browning)
sea salt to taste

Cut avocados lenghtwise, remove pits.  Scoop out the avocados into a large bowl, and mash thoroughly with fork.

Add the onion, salt, lemon/lime juice and green chilies, and mix well.

VERY LAST, add the tomatoes, and fold into the mix, don't mash.

Chill in refrigerator for a couple of hours before serving.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 12, 2017)

I like them all! Guacamole, hummus, salsa are my favorites. I make shrimp dip and clam dip at the holidays. 
A sweetened cream cheese dip for Apple's, fruit is good too.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 12, 2017)

Oh, and artichoke dip!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 12, 2017)

hearlady said:


> I like them all! Guacamole, hummus, salsa are my favorites. I make shrimp dip and clam dip at the holidays.
> A sweetened cream cheese dip for Apple's, fruit is good too.


When are you serving? Shall I bring some homemade smoked salmon? Lulz.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 12, 2017)

I like salsa and usually make my own, but I use it as a condiment for things like eggs more than I dip it. I'm pretty much the same way with guacamole, but I love my homemade hummus and I make my own pita for dipping. Anything dairy-based is not part of my diet, but I like plenty of others. My favorite Vietnamese restaurant makes the best dipping sauce for spring rolls, and I've learned to replicate it. I also make a mean shoyu/mirin sauce that I use for all kinds of things.

My special favorite is caramel sauce for dipping apple slices. Now that's heaven.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 13, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> When are you serving? Shall I bring some homemade smoked salmon? Lulz.



Well, Smiling Jane has caramel dip. Maybe we should meet there!


----------



## hearlady (Oct 13, 2017)

Sorry double reply


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2017)

hearlady said:


> Well, Smiling Jane has caramel dip. Maybe we should meet there! 


Sounds great!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 13, 2017)

We eat a lot of tzatziki.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2017)

I like them all, especially-

*guacamole* w/ salt, red onion, jalapeno, lime juice and cilantro

*smoked salmon* w/ cream cheese and lemon


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> We eat a lot of tzatziki.


What is this ?


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 13, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> What is this ?



A Greek cucumber/yogurt sauce that is mostly found on gyro sandwiches. It's absolutely delicious.

I recently found a non-dairy recipe and thought I had died and gone to heaven.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> A Greek cucumber/yogurt sauce that is mostly found on gyro sandwiches. It's absolutely delicious.
> 
> I recently found a non-dairy recipe and thought I had died and gone to heaven.


Oh yum. I am currently munching on some homemade smoked salmon given to me by a First Nation friend. Best stuff ever, melts in your mouth. Great on triscuits with cream cheese and dill pickle slices.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 13, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Oh yum. I am currently munching on some homemade smoked salmon given to me by a First Nation friend. Best stuff ever, melts in your mouth. Great on triscuits with cream cheese and dill pickle slices.



I didn't smoke it, but I got a big salmon filet last week. My cat and I fought over it, but we both ate well for 3 days. I was too hungry for salmon to fire up my smoker, but I will next time. Tzatziki would be wonderful on salmon. That's for next time.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 13, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks for reminding me Lon, I love guacamole dip too.  Usually make it when we're making homemade nachos, the eat the leftover guacamole dip with tortilla chips.
> 
> *Ingredients:
> 
> ...


I love avocados but the price now is sky high.


----------

